# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Iphone 3G 16GB  Άγνωστο πρόβλημα

## button

Καλησπέρα …..   έχω από έναν φίλο μου το Iphone   που αυτός το πήρε από αδελφή του και αυτή από φίλη της που είναι εκτός Ευρώπης .Έτσι δεν έχω τπτ παρά μονό σκέτη συσκευή.
  Το μονό που ξέρω είναι ότι  όταν  ήταν στην δουλειά το κινητό στα καλά καθούμενα έσβησε και δεν έχει ανάψει ξανά δεν έπεσε δεν χτύπησε καθόλου το επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ ,δυστυχώς δεν έχω κανένα παρελκόμενο καλώδιο φόρτιση η usb .
  Είπαμε να το στείλουμε στο service αλλά δεν ξέρω που στην Θεσσαλονίκη 
  Έτσι το πήρα εγώ να ψάξω τι έχει  δεν μπήκα στο κοπώ να το ανοίξω καθώς δεν είχα πολλημετρο ενώ σήμερα το πήρα και έτσι έκανα το θέμα ……   

  Δεν ξέρω ποιο μοντέλο 3G είναι αλλά είναι 16GB και επειδή έχω κακή εμπειρία με apple 




> ipod nano και itunes  σε netcafe  κάθε φορά εγκατάσταση το itunes μεγάλη μλκ το πούλησα και πήρα απλό mp3 και όλα μια χαρά .iphone 2G  και αυτό πέταμα πήγε από τα νεύρα μου η οθόνη αφής έσπασε με μικρό ακούμπημα στην πόρτα αυτοκίνητου και για αλλαγή ήθελαν 150 € και εγώ το πήρα 200€  και έχω ένα κλώνο που και αυτό είχε παροιμία τύχη αλλά το έχω ακόμα χωρίς το touch panel







*Ένα service manual για αρχή και προτάσεις από κατόχους του μήλου  *

----------


## leosedf

Βάλτο να φορτίσει. Ακόμα και αν φένεται νεκρό άστο για καμια ώρα και αν τότε δεν ανάψει προχωράς.

----------


## rep

μην προχορας σε επεμβαση στο κινητο αν δεν εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι φορτισμενο και δεν εχει λογισμικη βλαβη.φορτισε το οπως ειπε ο κωστας και μετα κατεβασε το itunes και βαλτο στο υπολογιστη σου.μην το κανεις αναβαθμηση ή recovery  που θα σου πει αν το εντοπισει γιατι θα το κανει μονο του σε εκδοση που αν ηταν κλειδωμενο δεν θα ξεκληδωσει ευκολα.καλωδιο μαζι με φορτιστη εχει και original στην αγορα και copy με 10 ευρω.κανε τα πρωτα και μετα θα σου πω πως να το κανεις αναβαθμηση σε 3.1.2 που ξεκληδωνει και ευκολα.

----------


## leosedf

Πιό άθλια συσκευή δεν υπάρχει LOL.

----------


## button

Πήρα φορτιστή …  μετά από ώρες στην πρίζα τπτ πατούσα το κουμπί για 3-4 λεπτά πάλι τπτ στο Η/Υ πάλι τπτ  ..
  Αρά περνάμε στο μέρος Β ανοίγουμε την συσκευή τεστάρουμε την μπαταρία και αν έχει παροχή ρεύματος  
  Πρόβλημα είναι ότι είναι ένα μήλο!!!!!

----------


## h@ris

Μπες στο ifixit.com και δες πως να το ανοίξεις σωστά. Ελέγχεις πρώτα τη μπαταρία και μετά το dock connector μαζί με το flex cable που έχει. Λογικά είναι κάποιο από τα 2. Αν όχι μετά πας για logic board. Και κάτι άλλο. Δοκίμασε να ανοιγοκλείσεις το silent button. Αν έχεις δόνηση τότε πρέπει να κοιτάξεις την οθόνη.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL7yD-0pqZg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAOtC...eature=channel

----------


## alejandros1967

Το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα έχω και εγώ.
Τελικά βρέθηκε η αιτία;
Γνωρίζει κάποιος φίλος τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## rep

ποιο ακριβως ειναι το προβλημα σου?

----------


## alejandros1967

Στο ότι δεν ανάβει με τίποτα παρά μόνο όταν έχει την φόρτιση επάνω από τα 220v-5v βγάζει το μήλο της Apple αλλά μέχρι εκεί.Με σκέτη την μπαταρία δεν δουλεύει καθόλου και φυσικά ούτε ο υπολογιστής πλέων το βλέπει.

----------


## rep

οπως τα λες μαλλον μπαταρια θελει.αλλα αν δεν εχεις πειρα σε  iphone  μην το τολμησεις.

----------


## alejandros1967

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για τις απαντήσεις.Άλλα με το ρεύμα τότε γιατί δεν τρέχει την εφαρμογή για να ξεκινήσει η συσκευή και παραμένει στο μήλο;

----------


## rep

μπορει το κινητο να εχει κολησει σε recovery mode και να θελει επαναφορα αλλα μονο αν εχει μπαταρια καλη μπορει να γινει.

----------


## alejandros1967

Και αν υποθέσουμε οτι η μπαταρία έχει πρόβλημα απο το pc και από το usb γιατί δεν πέρνει ρεύμα όπως με τα 220v;

----------


## rep

οταν μια μπαταρια πεσει  κατω απο ενα κατοφλι δεν φορτιζει απλα.θελει φορτιστη αρκετη ωρα ως και ωρες να αρχισει η φορτιση και ως αποτελεσμα το κινητο που εχει προβλημα αναβαθμησης και δεν λειτουργει δεν μπορει να φορτωσει  γιατι και η φορτιση ελεγχεται απο το λογισμικο.το προβλημα με το iphone ειναι οτ για τους απλους χρηστες δεν μπορουν να κανουν κατι γιατι η μπαταρια ειναι στα εγκατα κατω απο την οθονη και την κεντρικη πλακετα.

----------


## alejandros1967

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες θα επανέλθω με νεότερα.

----------

